# Female "wet dreams". Seen them? Have them?



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Strangest thing happened the other night.

W and I had a really good and wild session. Afterwards, she complained a little that she was sore, but soon drifted off to sleep. I stayed up and watched TV for a while.

Upon going up to bed, she is sleeping quietly. I get undressed, and get into bed (this whole time she's not moving and appears sound asleep), and immediately she says something that sounded like "I'm coming". I said "what"? She says "I'm gonna come"! She bolts upright in bed toward me, puts an arm around me, and starts behaving as though she's having an orgasm. I go to put my hand on her vagina to help her along, and she pushes it aside, but continues with what appeared to be an obvious orgasm for a few more seconds. She then falls back with a moan, and rolls over. I chuckled a "wtf was that" kind of chuckle. She says "don't laugh at me". I say "I wasn't laughing babe, but what the hell...did you just have an orgasm"? Nothing in response. Sound asleep.

The next morning she had no recollection of anything about it. Didn't recall the "event", didn't recall any dreams. Kept asking me if I was screwing with her. I assured her I wasn't.

Any similar stories or experiences? In all my life, I've never seen a woman have a "sleepgasm". Sure, maybe some moaning or talking in their sleep, but never nothing even approaching that. Gotta say, it was a pretty cool experience!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I used to wake up mid-orgasm while pregnant.

It was awesome.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I used to wake up mid-orgasm while pregnant.
> 
> It was awesome.


Amazing that you didn't end up with 17 kids :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it wasn't THAT awesome :rofl:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Please read forum rules, http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html.

Threads in this section must be asking for help with a problem.


----------

